# What comes to your mind when you think in this countries?



## CharlesBronson (Sep 19, 2008)

A exercise of honesty. *I am not looking for any brainy analisis of what the countries actually are*, but what comes to your mind when you think about those, without thinking much.


My list is: 

-Argentina

-Brazil

-Chile

-Uruguay

-Colombia

-Mexico

-USA

-Canada

-Spain

-France

-Germany

-Austria

-Sweden

-Italy

-England

-Czech Republic

-Hungary

-Ukranie

-Rusia

-China

-Japan

-Saudi Arabia

-Lebanon

-South afrika

-Israel

-Australia.

-New Zealand.


( copy and paste this list to your post in order to save time, feel free to add or deleted any country)


My toughs: 


-Argentina; Paradise in Earth, hot woman factory, skilled people, ruined by bad politicians, underarmed military.


-Brazil. Overrated women, nice beaches, 12 years old kids with M-16s, great football players, "Hotel employees saying...please dont go out after 18:00..", black people.


-Chile: rude people, Argentine wanabees, ugly women, good military, good police, amazing south landscapes, black sand and cold water beaches, rude people


-Uruguay: I am not.


-Paraguay: Former girlfriend, nice but poor people. Marihuana, A country that somehow have more good looking woman that one might suppose .


-Colombia: Drugs infested country, uneffective military.


-Mexico: Bad spicy food, people with large hats, drug cartels, nice beaches, ugly women, people invading USA


-USA: Joyful cammo dressed chubby dove hunters, hot dovehunters wives, NBA, too much hurricanes, gun laws and amendment that I would love to have here, too much aircraft carriers, not so smart president. People that is always looking to pay in places that you dont suppose to. People that suffer in hands of mexicans inmigrants. Erika Eleniak. A lot of channels in my cable system that I have to pay but I dont really see much. Erika Eleniak.


-Canada: bears ?


-Spain: Grandfathers, nice people, good food, awful gun laws, people that sometimes is too afraid to spoke his mind out. Basque Terrorism, Country invaded by black people.


-France: Mirages, Rafales and wine, Laetitia Casta, Paris too.


-Germany: Blitkrieg, panzer, Wehrmatch, my neighbour BMW, Mercedes Benz, chocolate and cherry cakes, high quality machine tools. Autobahn. A land that should have more good looking girls that the number actually coming out from there.


-Austria: Hitler, strudel, Glock.


-Italy; My grandfathers, hot women, good food, hot women, really nice people, hot women, sexy ww2 aircrafts, hot women, fast cars, hot women, and hot women too.


England: Gun ban, good soldiers, Dormer, dowsized industry manufactures, Holland Holland, the only people in Europe that actually knows about argentine culture and history, Rugby, Polo, too many muslims.


-Czech Republic: high quality steel, high quality machine tools. CZ Brno.


-Hungary: Young girls wanting to become porn stars, Tokaj.


-Sweden: A lot of blondes, Volvo, Bofors.


-Ukranie: My mother´s hot dentist ( man that woman is hot !!), bread and salt. Wheat.


-Rusia: Former communism, people that think everybody in the world is against them, cold women, Vodka, Kalashnikovs, nuclear missiles, self exploding submarines.


-China: Cheap, Low quality spare parts for motorcycles, low quality firearms, faked purses, too many people.


-Japan: weird people, swords masters, ww2 war crimes, Honda, Susuki, Kawasaki, Yamaha.


-Saudi Arabia: White dressed richs supporting terrorist and slaving women.


- Lebanon: Good food, green eyed girls, destroyed by religion country.


-South afrika: Springboxs 37 : Los Pumas 13, racial issues, AIDS.


-Israel: Good Military, hot military girls, small.


-Australia. Nice sandy beaches, sharks, Tobruk, Cocodrile dundee, place I would like to visit.

-New Zealand: All blacks.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 19, 2008)

Argentina Malvinas/Peron

-Brazil wax

-Chile Allende/Pinochet

-Uruguay Graf Spee

-Colombia Drugs

-Mexico Tacos/bad music

-USA Bars close later/country music

-Canada Fresh water

-Spain Armada

-France Gets invaded every 40 yrs by Germany

-Germany Invades France every 40 years

-Austria Alpine Sports

-Sweden Meatballs

-Italy Men are better looking then the women

-England Understated

-Czech Republic Tough hockey players

-Hungary 

-Ukranie Women have awesome legs

-Rusia always led by a strong man

-China Junk

-Japan polite 

-Saudi Arabia screwed by religion

-Lebanon bartering


-South afrika F***ed

-Israel Sly

-Australia .Pretty good partiers

-New Zealand. Want on my side

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Amsel (Sep 19, 2008)

My list is: 

-Argentina-European expats

-Brazil-The Amazon

-Chile-Llamas

-Uruguay-A good hideout

-Colombia-Pablo Escobar

-Mexico-Invaders

-USA-Paradise

-Canada-Expensive

-Spain-Tapas and the Armada

-France-Grapes

-Germany-Beer and martial prowess

-Austria-Beauty

-Sweden-Blonde beauties

-Italy-Food

-England-"stiff upper lip" ,a world leader.

-Czech Republic-Cz firearms

-Hungary-Budapest Best' Paparika

-Ukranie-Very pretty women

-Rusia-cossacks and the Cold War

-China-Buffets

-Japan-extreme disipline and honor

-Saudi Arabia-backwards and militant muslims

-Lebanon-300 Marines killed by terrorists

-South afrika-An example of our future if we let the insanity continue

-Israel-flashpoint of WW3

-Australia.-wallabies, red desert.

-New Zealand.-Lord of the Rings scenery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 19, 2008)

Hehe, that is the spirit, good posting guys.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Sep 20, 2008)

Here's mine:

USA - f**ked up country with high taxes and lovley, but spiteful women
England - paradise, cute girls, smart people, the best naval force
Germany - better women than US, but not as good as England, octoberfest
Russia - good espionage system, but cold, girls on par w/Germany, and vodka!
New Zealand - middle of nowhere, nice scenery
France - whores, stupid people, home of the cave-man
China - the worlds next superpower, cute girls who do anything for a few yen

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 20, 2008)

-Argentina...Beautiful, healthy women, the Falklands/Malvinas war, A4's, Evita, penguins

-Brazil.. rain forest, large misused natural resources, potential, corruption, rio

-Chile.. llamas

-Uruguay.. soccer team cannibals,

-Colombia.. coffee, drugs

-Mexico.. hot girls, great food, ultra rich/ultra poor, oil, Cancun

-USA.. squandered wealth, grim future, pop culture

-Canada.. low self esteem, liberal leanings, swiss challet, PBfoot, Tim Hortons

-Spain.. lost momentum, great culture, The Atocha, Hernando Cortes

-France.. thanks!.. saved our ass in the revolution, unnecessary animosity, Lafayette 

-Germany.. brilliant, passionate, great food, wonderful .. sheep-like people

-Austria.. salt mines, Vienna, great place to live, Mozart 

-Sweden.. freak'n hot women, cheap youth hostels, cool flag, dice

-Italy.. Great food, rich history, my homeland, Comiso, women

-England.. bad teeth, world conquerors, great friends, fun women, awesome humor and music

-Czech Republic.. caught between worlds, great architecture

-Hungary.. Gypsies, zsa, zsa gabor

-Ukranie.. mail order brides, mafia, The Battleship Potemkin

-Rusia.. utilitarian, practical, brutal, stalwart, T-34, mail order brides, Napoleon

-China.. Mao, Taiwan, great wall, scientific achievements, Chung Quo, Flying Tigers, smog

-Japan.. beautiful culture, rusted ships on the ocean floor, Kirosawa, Enola Gay

-Saudi Arabia.. oil, wealth, convenient ally, sand, gold plated toilet, dinosaurs

-Lebanon.. Food, belly dancers, a tree, Yasar, bombs

-South afrika.. great white sharks, safari, apartheid, zulu, diamonds

-Israel... bagels, experiment, nuclear, stubborn

-Australia.. Sydney, koalas, abo's, boomerangs, mel gibson, Battle of Coral Sea

-New Zealand... Pitcarin Island, The Bounty, fjords, Lord of the Rings, Sheep, Kim

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 20, 2008)

Amsel said:


> My list is:
> -Canada-Expensive



Do you realize what you are saying?
Canada expensive for an American? Dont give the Canucks the satisfaction! We have dominated their economy for 100 years! They are all giddy at the thought of a weak US dollar. You just made millions happy...!

Rather, Fu_ckhead Bush did!


----------



## Pisis (Sep 20, 2008)

My list is:

-Argentina - Don't cry for me, sky blue color, football

-Brazil - Football, music, big country, rainforests

-Chile - Wine, Pinochet, Incredible shape on the map

-Uruguay - Montevideo, River Plate

-Colombia - Bogotá, Cociane, Football

-Mexico - Marshal Basén, Burritos, Tacos, Tappas

-USA - New World, Columbus, White House, US Army

-Canada - RCAF, Incredibly wonderful nature, small denisty of people

-Spain - Inquisition, (Re)conquista, Catholic Church, Madrid, Hot girls

-France - Paris, Armée de 'Air, Mirage, Wine, De Gaulle

-Germany - Country of my forefathers, Deutsche sprache, Porn 

-Austria - Vienna, Austro-Hungarian Empire, Austrians are Czechs who never learned German properly

-Sweden - Ingmar Bergman, IKEA, ice hockey

-Italy - Rome, Ceasar, Forum Romanum, Colloseum, Pizza, Bibione, Alberto Moravia, Federico Fellini, Vittorio De Sica, italiano

-England - Battle of Britian, the White Cliffs of Dover, Chavs, Ugly girls

-Czech Republic - Dulce et decorum est pro patria mori. Má vlast.

-Hungary - Magyarsorzság, Budapéstó, Dohány

-Ukranie - Lviv, Subcarpathian Ruthenia, Leonid Kuchma, Juschenkom Tymoshenko

-Russia - Incredibly humongous and complicated country, 1968 but also 1945

-China - chinese food, incredibly high traditional culture

-Japan - sushi, Tokyo, A6M Zero, Kurosawa, Takeo Ischi

-Saudi Arabia - Incredibly rich Arabs building snow slopes in the middle of a desert

-Lebanon - The Cedar of Lebanon, أهل السنة vs. شيعة vs. durūz vs. christian, 

-South afrika - Cape Town, Bill Pomerantz, Nelson Mandela

-Israel - וְעַל כָּל יִשְֹרָאֵל וְאִמְרוּ אָמֵן הוּא יַעֲשֶֹה שָׁלוֹם עָלֵינוּ

-Australia - Big continent with only one government, not too many cities but a lot of kangaroos, Sydney Opera House, Bush (not george!)

-New Zealand - Kiwi, wonderful landscape, tough to get citizenship, precious spiecies

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 20, 2008)

-Argentina - Beef, Falklands

-Brazil - Samba, World Cup, Amazon, Rainforest

-Chile - Con Carne 

-Uruguay - Graf Spee

-Colombia - Drugs, Coffee

-Mexico - Illegal Immigrants, Cancun, Spring Break

-USA - Elections, Alaska, piss for beer, American Football

-Canada - Great place, crappy beer

-Spain - Ibiza, Madrid, Barcelona, Bull Fight

-France - Foofy language, good wine, Paris wonderful city but filled with arrogant people.

-Germany - Great place to live, Great Beer, good looking women, rich history.

-Austria - Alps

-Sweden - Hot Women

-Italy - Crappy Drivers

-England - Bad teeth, soccer hooligans, The Queen

-Czech Republic - Great Beer, Prague

-Hungary - Im Hungry

-Ukranie - Next

-Russia - Putin, Soviet, Bear

-China - Poor Human Rights, Communist, Expansion

-Japan - Sushi, Hiroshima, Nagasaki

-Saudi Arabia - Backwards laws, desert

-Lebanon - Beruit, good food.

-South afrika - Crime, HIV, apartheid

-Israel - Jews, Possibly the start of the next major war.

-Australia - Great beaches, chicks with hot accents, decent beer.

-New Zealand - Lord of the Rings!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## The Basket (Sep 20, 2008)

England?
Not Scotland then.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 20, 2008)

Good posting again lads, is very interesting to realize the different views.



> USA - f**ked up country with high taxes and lovley, but spiteful women



That was nasty.



> cute girls who do anything for a few yen




...and this too  



> England?
> Not Scotland then



Oh...Just ad Scotland to the list and problem solved.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 20, 2008)

-Argentina - Cattle ranches, Malvinas (Falklands) War

-Brazil - Amazon, Carnivale, "1º Grupo" P-47 unit (Europe), women's olympic beach volleyball team

-Chile - Andes mountains, Patagonia

-Uruguay - corruption, Graf Spee

-Colombia - drug cartels, the real "Cali"

-Mexico - Baja, Bohemia Cervesa, NAFTA, illegals

-USA - too much politics and stupidity, best damn military in the known solar system

-Canada - RCMP, amazing scenery, Canso Acadian, Possum Lodge

-Spain - Iberian bulls, Galleons, Flamenco dancers

-France - WWI battles, Eiffel tower

-Germany - Oktoberfest, long military history, precision machinery, Rammstein (the rock band), many of my ancestors

-Austria - Alps, classical music, Hapsburg dynasty

-Sweden - Vikings, SAAB, good lookin' women

-Italy - Ancient Rome, excellent food, good lookin' women

-England - Redcoats, medieval architecture

-Czech Republic - Sudetenland annexation, Avia aircraft, Skoda

-Hungary - Magyars, castles

-Ukranie - Olympic athletes, hot lookin' women, brutal WWII battles

-Rusia - Joe Stalin, pre-soviet architecture, Napoleon Hitler's folly, siberia

-China - Terracotta Army, The AVG, cantonese food, Walmart "most favored nation"

-Japan - Bushido, martial discipline, good lookin' women, Pacific War

-Saudi Arabia - OPEC, excessive wealth, extreme contradictions

-Lebanon - Lebanese Cedar, Beruit always in the news

-South afrika - Boer wars, civil unrest

-Israel - Bible, Crusades, tough modern military

-Australia - crazy cool people, Mad Max, great barrier reef, AC/DC

-New Zealand - incredible landscapes, Maori, "Leopard Lager" beer

-Scotland - Bagpipes, Black Watch, many of my ancestors

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Amsel (Sep 20, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> Do you realize what you are saying?
> Canada expensive for an American? Dont give the Canucks the satisfaction! We have dominated their economy for 100 years! They are all giddy at the thought of a weak US dollar. You just made millions happy...!
> 
> Rather, Fu_ckhead Bush did!



I'll keep it just between us.


----------



## merlin (Sep 21, 2008)

The Basket said:


> England?
> Not Scotland then.



Yes, and what about Wales too.

Wales - land of castles,
- land of song - from choirs to Shirely Bassey, from Tom Jones to the Sterophonics,
- where Dr. Who is filmed,
- land where the coal mined there, in the earlier part of the 20th century powered the world's ships,
- a land of beautiful scenary,
- a land geographically/weather stable - no hurricanes, earthquakes,
- and Catherine Zeta Jones!!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 21, 2008)

-Argentina - Antartica, Falklands

-Brazil - Rain Forest, nude beaches, soccer

-Chile - Mountains

-Uruguay - [blank]

-Colombia - drugs

-Mexico - Invading US, corruption, good food

-USA - Radical leftists, ugly cities, powerful military, hated by the world and I don't care

-Canada - Beautiful, backwards, friends

-Spain - Galleons, castles, quiet in world politics

-France - Arrogant, Aholes, hate Americans, lazy, abuse other European powers, untrustworthy

-Germany - Meticulous, regimented, engineering, world power, never forget

-Austria - Beautiful mountains

-Sweden - Blue and yellow

-Italy - coffee, soccer

-England - Mods and rockers, The Who, allies, hooligans, Spitfire

-Czech Republic - insignia, warfare, hostility, beautiful architecture

-Hungary - Soviet satellite state

-Ukranie - Enemy of cold war, bombers, missiles

-Russia - Communism, millions of deaths under Stalin, cold war, missiles, submarines, tanks, beautiful women with ugly accents, drunks

-China - Next world power, eclipse US power, war, shoddy products, abuse their people

-Japan - Staunch ally and can't understand why given extreme differences in societal make up, 

-Saudi Arabia - Oil, hates America, 9/11, abuses women, religious zealots, squandering their wealth for a country whose primary asset other than oil is sand

-Lebanon - Effed up hell hole of humanity

-South afrika - Racial hatred, doomed

-Israel - Hated by the world except US, entirely too moderate in their response to those who do their citizens harm, a gleaming light of hope for the middleast cesspool

-Australia - wonderful people, nice manners, huge country, ally, isolated

-New Zealand - Lord of the Rings

-Scotland - Bagpipes, wonderful lilting accent, beautiful country

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 21, 2008)

merlin said:


> Yes, and what about Wales too.
> 
> 
> - and Catherine Zeta Jones!!



Personally, I wouldn't brag about that.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 21, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> -Czech Republic - insignia, warfare, hostility, beautiful architecture


Hostility? What the [email protected]?!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 21, 2008)

Don't get your knickers in a bind, Pisis. The thread is about what first comes to mind. And when I think of Czech Republic, I think 1968. That's the [email protected]

If anybody should be upset by my post, it should be our Uraguayian members.


----------



## Soren (Sep 21, 2008)

My list: 

-Argentina = Great football (Soccer), short temper, blue white

-Brazil = Carnival, Ayrton Senna, tanned women in too small bikinis (If there ever was a bikini too small  )

-Chile = Large stone faces, mountains, indians

-Uruguay = Errr...

-Columbia = Civil war, jungle, drug industry

-Mexico = Gringos, large hats

-USA = Muscle cars, trend, significant media control, huge and well equipped military, rap, huge industry, scyscrapers, the yellow cab ( Come on, how can you not think of that ?  ), cowboys, Harley Davidson, Playboy, Hollywood, movies, guns everywhere.

-Canada = Royal mounted police, kindness, trusty, lovely nature, mountains, moos, bears.

-Spain = Fencing, tango, latinas, mules

-France = wine, vinyards, Napoleon, Eiffel tower, Paris

-Germany = Perfectionists, expensive high quality products, precision engineering, science technology, rich long stretching military history, Autobahn, beer, pinetrees, sheperd dog.

-Austria = The Alps, yoodles, beautiful houses.

-Sweden = Pretty women, skiing..

-Italy = Venice, Roman empire, Coloseum, short tempered people

-England = Luxury cars, pubs, renaissance, stubbornness, hooligans, medieval history

-Czech Republic = Quality engineering, copycats, hot women, hunting rifles

-Hungary = Hot women

-Ukranie = Poor

-Russia = Ak-47, cold war, huge military, wierd letters, Moscow

-China = Many people

-Japan = Extremely disciplined, high quality engineering, science technology, Samurais, Katana, sit on floor eating.

-Saudi Arabia = Rich rich and rich, oil.

-Lebanon = Not much to say..

-South afrika = Poverty, white farmers, civil disorder..

-Israel = Skilled, epxerienced and very well equipped military, women soldiers, a secret service like no other.

-Australia = Sidney, the Bush, Aboriginals, Boomerang, Ned kelly, kangeroo, wombat, koala, snakes.

-New Zealand = Breathtaking natural landscape

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 21, 2008)

Well said Soren.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 21, 2008)

Tango in Spain ?  

amazing the things I am learning with this quick thinking topic. 



> -Uruguay.. soccer team cannibals



 Definately you know about football.


----------



## Graeme (Sep 21, 2008)

Soren said:


> Ned kelly



Big bastard, wasn't he!?...


----------



## Pisis (Sep 22, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Don't get your knickers in a bind, Pisis. The thread is about what first comes to mind. And when I think of Czech Republic, I think 1968. That's the [email protected]
> 
> If anybody should be upset by my post, it should be our Uraguayian members.


No, I'm not upset, was just wondering.


----------



## eddie_brunette (Sep 22, 2008)

Just show what people think of SA, and I've haven't even started this "survey"(gimme an hour). Our president resign yesterday

edd


----------



## eddie_brunette (Sep 22, 2008)

-Argentina - Falklands, Maradona

-Brazil - Lovely Latino Ladies

-Chile - in South America

-Uruguay - in South America?

-Colombia - Cocaine 

-Mexico - Tequila 

-USA - NASCAR, Atom Bomb

-Canada - Montreal GP

-Spain - Fernando Alonso

-France - French

-Germany - Tegnology

-Austria - Lauda

-Sweden - Snowboarding

-Italy - Ferrari, Lamborghini, 

-England - WET

-Czech Republic - WW2 History(all I know of these countries)

-Hungary - WW2 History(all I know of these countries)

-Ukranie -  

-Russia - MiG's, Internet Brides

-China - Communism

-Japan - Subaru WRX STI !!!!

-Saudi Arabia - Camels

-Lebanon - More Camels

-South afrika - TURMOIL

-Israel - Did I mentions camels?

-Australia - outback

-New Zealand - sheep

edd


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 22, 2008)

I must ad that Wales remember me the tea houses in Patagonia.







BBC NEWS | In Pictures | Patagonia's enduring Welsh legacy



> Israel - Did I mentions camels?



They like more the merkava actually.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Sep 23, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> -Mexico - good food
> 
> -USA - ugly cities, hated by the world and I don't care
> 
> ...



It's interesting that we agree on these points....



Matt308 said:


> -England - Mods and rockers



It's also interesting that you said that, as I'm a mod myself....
Have you been through my stuff?!


----------



## Pisis (Sep 23, 2008)

CharlesBronson said:


> > Israel - Did I mentions camels?
> 
> 
> They like more the merkava actually.


----------



## Soren (Sep 23, 2008)

Charles,

AFAIK Tango originates from Morocco Spain.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 23, 2008)

> AFAIK Tango originates from Morocco Spain.



And the rock in the Hamburg docks I suppose.


----------



## Cota1992 (Sep 23, 2008)

-Argentina Evita, Faulklands

-Brazil hidden war criminals

-Chile old women in goucho hats

-Uruguay no idea

-Colombia Bus plunges, Drug wars

-Mexico staggering around drunk trying to find the border at 4 am

-USA Not the country that I grew up in but it's still home.

-Canada Cheap lumber and ice road truckers

-Spain Hot women and good rockabilly music

-France Bad porn and battlefields

-Germany beer and umpah bands and dark forests

-Austria tall mountians

-Sweden bad 70's porn and boring cars

-Italy hot and roman ruins

-England Bovington tank museum and rain

-Czech Republic women

-Hungary women

-Ukranie crazy women you should never marry

-Rusia overrun with crime and mafia

-China slowly taking over the world

-Japan a wierd bizar place that I wpould sometime like to check out, and war crimes

-Saudi Arabia more yop yos who sit back and run things and laugh at us as they make money off of us and hate us at the same time

-Lebanon rubble

-South afrika Kruger National park, crime Aids and flying Great White Sharks

-Israel suidide bombers hot army girls

-Australia. Snakes sharks and great people and road trains

-New Zealand. The "Other" Australia...and Monte Cassino


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 24, 2008)

CharlesBronson said:


> Definately you know about football.



For those that dont know, I was referencing the Andes plane crash in 1972 that involved a Uruguay soccer team and the subsequent cannibalism.

Uruguayan Air Force Flight 571 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
A real, live "Alive" survivor relates his Andes ordeal


.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 24, 2008)

Cota1992 said:


> Ukraine crazy women you should never marry


Did you?


----------



## Soren (Sep 24, 2008)

CharlesBronson said:


> And the rock in the Hamburg docks I suppose.



???


----------



## merlin (Sep 24, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Personally, I wouldn't brag about that.



Why on earth not!?


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 24, 2008)

> For those that dont know, I was referencing the Andes plane crash in 1972 that involved a Uruguay soccer team and the subsequent cannibalism



Yes, you are right, sorry I mistook the word cannibal with the fact than some uruguayan football players did behave as cannibals...coincidence ?



> ???



I dont know if you irony detector ist kapputt of is just you are so stupid that you love to discusss proven facts.

The tango as we know does not come from spain neither morrocco but the slums of Buenos Aires in early XX century, period.

If you want to argue that you will be alone because when I signed up nearly 4 years ago I had no plans to discuss here latinoamerican music but ww2 related stuff.


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 24, 2008)

The History of Tango Dance – 150 years of Tango in Buenos Aires

Tango (dance - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

Soren.. perhaps you are thinking of Flamenco dancing

.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 24, 2008)

We are talking Dancing  
Please spare me sweet Jesus


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2008)

Soren said:


> Charles,
> 
> AFAIK Tango originates from Morocco Spain.



Actually are wrong. It originated in Argentina and Uraguay.

I am a pretty decent Tango dancer. Me and my wife have taken about 7 years of dance lessons. Mostly latin american or hispanic dances:

Tango
Salsa
Jive
Merengue
Paso Doble (my favorite, I like to call it the Zoro Dance  )

Here is a video of the Paso Doble, showing the basic steps. Me and my wife have been learning this one for about 4 years.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rE8E1oUPdoA_

Also very good at:

Waltz
Viennese Waltz
Fox Trot
Disco Fox

And okay at:

Swing


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> We are talking Dancing
> Please spare me sweet Jesus



There is nothing wrong with dancing. I used to think it would be gay, but I took lessons with my wife before our wedding. Just ball room dance lessons. We had such a good time, we continued into latin american and hispanic dances.

We have taken a break for about a year now, because of school stuff, but we plan to start back up this winter.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 25, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> There is nothing wrong with dancing. I used to think it would be gay, but I took lessons with my wife before our wedding. Just ball room dance lessons. We had such a good time, we continued into latin american and hispanic dances.
> 
> We have taken a break for about a year now, because of school stuff, but we plan to start back up this winter.


I'll just mark that down as an effect of Euro Beer


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> I'll just mark that down as an effect of Euro Beer



Please Check the one that applies the most about pbfoot:

A. Euro Beer is much better than Canadian Horse Piss.

B. Most *Women* prefer a man that can dance.

C. pbfoot knows nothing about the word that is in bold in answer B. 

D. All of the Above.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 25, 2008)

A I'll wager you've never drunk a beer in Canada and only the export crap which I won't drink when I cross the river (border) its different
B lets post our women and play spot the flaw 
C and even in the UK we didn't want the local brew


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> A I'll wager you've never drunk a beer in Canada and only the export crap which I won't drink when I cross the river (border) its different
> B lets post our women and play spot the flaw
> C and even in the UK we didn't want the local brew



A. Actually I have been to Canada on several occasions and tried Cameron's Lager, Unibroue La Bolduc and Moosehead Lager. Compared to real beer (i.e German, Czech, Belgian, etc...), they are Horse Piss.

B. That is not funny...

C. UK beer is a matter of taste, either you like it, or you don't. 99% of Beers from N. America are Horse Piss and anyone who knows anything about beer knows that.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 25, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> A. Actually I have been to Canada on several occasions and tried Cameron's Lager, Unibroue La Bolduc and Moosehead Lager. Compared to real beer (i.e German, Czech, Belgian, etc...), they are Horse Piss.
> 
> B. That is not funny...
> 
> C. UK beer is a matter of taste, either you like it, or you don't. 99% of Beers from N. America are Horse Piss and anyone who knows anything about beer knows that.


And what qualifications do you have as beer taster, please enlighten me did you go on a course? and how many weeks was it ? who was the instructor, what qualifications did he have
of course now it must be that clean European water ....MMM good which makes up the bulk of the beer


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> And what qualifications do you have as beer taster, please enlighten me did you go on a course? and how many weeks was it ? who was the instructor, what qualifications did he have



I think you are taking this a tad bit too seriously. 

I can play that game. What qualifications do you have as a beer taster, since it seems to be okay for you talk smack about beer (but not for me to the same  ).

Okay here are my qualifications:

In no specific order some (only some) of the international beers (and some other qualifications just thrown in the mix) I have tried (not all of them good  )

Growing up in the land of beer.
Hauff Lichtenauer Urhell
Hauff Lichtenauer Pilsner
Hauff Lichtenauer Weissbier
Hauff Frankenländer Landbier
Frankenländer Schwarzbier
Oktoberfest
Poperings Hommelbier
Duvel
Krombacher Pils
Krombacher Weizen
Warsteiner Premium Verum
Oettinger Kristal Weizen
Did I mention growing up in the land of beer?
Oettinger Hefe Weizen
Berliner Weisse
Kulmbacher Reichelbrau Eisbock
Dinkelacker
Hasseröder Premium Pilsener
Hofbräu
Jever Pilsener
Karlsberg Ur-Pils
Köstritzer Schwarzbier 
Köstritzer Kranich-Bräu 
Köstritzer Edel-Pils 
Schwaben Bräu
Oktoberfest
Schwaben Bräu Natürtrübe
Schwaben Bräu Meister-Pils
Budějovický Budvar
Pilsner Urquell
Seriously, did I mention growing up in the land of beer.
Platan Protivín 
Stuttgarter Hofbräu
Guinness
Harp Lager
Kilkenny
Murphy's Irish Stout
Murphy's Irish Red
Foggy Bottom
Budweiser (Blech!!!)
Coors Light (Blech!!!)
Michelob (Blech!!!)
Miller Light (Blech!!!)
Pabst Blue Ribbon (Blech!!!)
Rolling Rock (Blech!!!)
Sam Adams
Cameron's Lager 
Unibroue La Bolduc
Moosehead Lager
Oktoberfest

And probably a thousand other beers that I can not name off of the top of my head because every town here in Germany has there own brewery. Then there are the micro breweries in the US and Canada that I have triend. Some of them make a decent brew.

Overall though N. American brew is weak and not as tasty as beer from Germany, Czech, Belgium, etc...


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 25, 2008)

Honestly I am not an expert in beers, I am more a wineman, but comparing with other the beer made by german settlers are definately the best.

There is several local brands ( no really good ones to be sincere) you can get imported like Stella Artois, Heineken, some belgian and USA too, but all that compared with the Brunnen with is locally made by germans...the difference is really big. And the one with honey is amazing, it made me feel like a viking truly


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm a zymologist. I make my own beer. What qualifications do you have? End discussion. 

Anybody wants a recipe, let me know.


----------



## Soren (Sep 25, 2008)

CharlesBronson said:


> I dont know if you irony detector ist kapputt of is just you are so stupid that you love to discusss proven facts.
> 
> The tango as we know does not come from spain neither morrocco but the slums of Buenos Aires in early XX century, period.
> 
> If you want to argue that you will be alone because when I signed up nearly 4 years ago I had no plans to discuss here latinoamerican music but ww2 related stuff.



Argue ?? What the heck are you on about ???

Charles, "AFAIK" means = As Far As I Know !

I'm no expert on the history of "Dance", so there'd be no point for me in argueing about it.

But I still don't understand the part about the docks in Hamburg ??

Also is it me or aren't you being just a little soft-skinned on this issue ?

Geez who pissed in your coffee today


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 25, 2008)

I am not interested in any musical discussion either but the yours was a very dummy intervention.



> But I still don't understand the part about the docks in Hamburg ??



definately you are dumber than I tought.



> Also is it me or aren't you being just a little soft-skinned on this issue ?



Soft skinned about stupidity ??, always.


----------



## JugBR (Sep 26, 2008)

Argentina our allies, second best soccer player, second best barbecue, funny puteadas, cqc.

-Brazil god is brazilian, whos against us ?

-Chile skinny in the map.

-Uruguay former brazilian territory

-paraguay war of paraguay( biggest human massacre, our foul), products made in china.

-Colombia i was a former colombian karate fighter once time ago, like maradona i had quit that ****. 

-Mexico el chavo del 8, aztec civilization, mariaches, pueblo cabron !

-USA the simpsons

-Canada british colony/the simpsons made in china, lousy bombardier planes.

-Spain paellas, flamenco, gitanos

-France blue coast, good life, napoleon´s army, 

-Germany R.I.P./a glorious past, now just nato´s landing base. prussian military tradition, krupp steel, freud, kant, wagner, the ride of valkiries.

-Austria family roots, blue danube

-Sweden peaceful fellows, vikings.

-Italy pasta italiana, tiffosi, vine bola and ferrari.

-England monty python fliyng circus, mr. bean, rocksteady, rock n roll, punks, skinheads and hooligans. tony blair miserable but liker.

-Czech Republic skodas, authentic budweiser, mozart and beautifull cities

-Hungary 

-Ukranie 

-Rusia the guys who really defeated napoleon and hitler. greatest cable tv+voip+inet service. 

-China made in china

-Japan samurais, bushido, musashi, sushi and yakisobas

-Saudi Arabia oil, bin laden, rolls royces collections and luxury.

-Lebanon esfihas, tabules and kibes. hezzbollah and refugees.


-South afrika mandela

-Israel former palestina

-Australia yellow and green national colors, south cross as national symbol, like brazil. dont bothers anybody, nobody hates them.

-New Zealand. all blacks.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 26, 2008)

gawd...all the beer talk's got me wishing I had a bottle of Dortmunder Union dark right about now...


----------



## Soren (Sep 26, 2008)

CharlesBronson said:


> I am not interested in any musical discussion either but the yours was a very dummy intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So let me sum this up; I don't understand one of your jokes so I am stupid ??

Why thank you Charles, how kind of you. Remind me to insult you in the future when you don't understand one of my jokes.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 26, 2008)

Jeez, Fighting over a/c specs I can understand, but fighting over this 

And Adler, nice list of beers


----------



## Soren (Sep 26, 2008)

I don't understand his outburst either, nothing to be mad or argue about, I just mentioned where I 'thought' tango originated from. Charles apparently somehow took that as a personal attack


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 26, 2008)

> Argentina our allies, *second best barbecue*,


Ah...other new thing to me, thanks for your post Jug

You forgot about first best woman.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm quite curious what most people think of when thinking of my country, The Netherlands. Any ideas on that one?


----------



## JugBR (Sep 26, 2008)

CharlesBronson said:


> Ah...other new thing to me, thanks for your post Jug
> 
> You forgot about first best woman.



the asados are very good, argentina have great vines and great culture, brazilian and argentine woman are both the best, but in soccer how much time goes since you last title ? 30 years or more ?

other thing, theres many versions about where tango came from, but the most accepted is tango been a mixture of many other rithms and it borns in argentina.

btw, tango is not a dance rithm only, theres great musicians like gardel and piazola, among others. people shoud pay atteption on the lyrics.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 26, 2008)

> I'm quite curious what most people think of when thinking of my country, The Netherlands. Any ideas on that one?



In princess Maxima...who else?






I migh add neat, small, and free dug to the equation.



> the asados are very good, argentina have great vines and great culture, brazilian and argentine woman are both the best, but in soccer how much time goes since you last title ? 30 years or more ?



Never argue that we are second in football, that is a fact.
I am still in pain about that 0-3 in Venezuela, ( uouch ! Caca, hurts ) however we managed to wind up the brazilian everytime we played in U-20 and U-23.

And 1986 by the way.


----------



## JugBR (Sep 26, 2008)

CharlesBronson said:


> In princess Maxima...who else?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in 86 i supported argentina in the cup, in olimpics i supported argentina against nigeria in the finals too, because is good more medals for s. america. im not fan of galvao bueno if you understand me. but i think if messi continues at this level of game and coco basile doing a nice job UNFORTUNELLY ill be obligated to support argentina in 2010 too !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2008)

Charles, Soren come on guys chill out. There is no reason in this thread to start throwing **** at each other.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 26, 2008)

A brazilian supporting Argentina ?

You must be the only one.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2008)

Marcel said:


> I'm quite curious what most people think of when thinking of my country, The Netherlands. Any ideas on that one?



Smoking Pot, Prostitutes, Wooden Shoes, Windmills, Cheese, very dirty unfair Football Team, nice women and very nice people.


----------



## JugBR (Sep 26, 2008)

CharlesBronson said:


> A brazilian supporting Argentina ?
> 
> You must be the only one.



your mistake, when brazil is out of competition, most brazilians supports south american teams.


----------



## JugBR (Sep 26, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Smoking Pot, Prostitutes, Wooden Shoes, Windmills, Cheese, very dirty unfair Football Team, nice women and very nice people.



the clockwork orange dirty ? i think they are fair and great players, like neeskens, cruyff, van basten, gullit... great players !


----------



## Soren (Sep 26, 2008)

Forgot to mention Sicily: Sicilian mob, spaghetti (I have no idea why) wine.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2008)

JugBR said:


> the clockwork orange dirty ? i think they are fair and great players, like neeskens, cruyff, van basten, gullit... great players !



I did not say they were not great players, but the Netherlands are known here in Europe for having very dirty players that cause lots of fouls and falling. 

I am sure he will agree with me. They are great players with great talent though.


----------



## JugBR (Sep 26, 2008)

for me the evil guys are the italians, remember what materazzi did with zidane ?


----------



## Soren (Sep 26, 2008)

Hehe, yeah but Zidane answered back


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2008)

JugBR said:


> for me the evil guys are the italians, remember what materazzi did with zidane ?



And I will agree with you on that!


----------



## JugBR (Sep 26, 2008)

Soren said:


> Hehe, yeah but Zidane answered back



exactly what materazzi wanted. zidane reveived a red card then italy was world champions !

evil italians !


----------



## Soren (Sep 26, 2008)

Yup. Zidane fell for it and lost his cool.


----------



## JugBR (Sep 26, 2008)

btw, why people see french as arrogant ? i see them as a closed people, less talking, less "smiling everytime", like any other europen people, i dont see that as arrogance.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 26, 2008)

Netherlands - The Zuiderzee, Windmills, prostitution, smoking pot, The North Sea and Dunkirk (haven't the Dutch claimed this land for eons?)


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 26, 2008)

JugBR said:


> btw, why people see french as arrogant ? i see them as a closed people, less talking, less "smiling everytime", like any other europen people, i dont see that as arrogance.



Then you've never worked with them.


----------



## Soren (Sep 26, 2008)

I've only met arrogant Frenchmen in Paris, outside Paris I have met nothing but kind Frenchmen.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 26, 2008)

Back to bad Beer in the US. Most Macrobrew (Coors, Bud, Miller) in the States is gawd-awful stuff, must br drank very cold to even manage to choke it down. There are a lot a great Microbreweries in the States though. 
My qualifications, part time home-brewer, and lover of great brews.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 26, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Smoking Pot, Prostitutes, Wooden Shoes, Windmills, Cheese, *very dirty unfair Football Team*, nice women and very nice people.



We Dutch say that of the German team 



Matt308 said:


> Netherlands - The Zuiderzee, Windmills, prostitution, smoking pot, The North Sea and Dunkirk (haven't the Dutch claimed this land for eons?)



Eh, Dunkirk Dutch? No, not that I'm aware of. We of course claim the whole Europe be ours


----------



## Cota1992 (Sep 26, 2008)

:
Originally Posted by Cota1992 
Ukraine crazy women you should never marry 

Did you? 


Sorry for the delay in answering, I didn't but a close freind did and it' been a horror show for three years. He's currently getting unmarried.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2008)

Marcel said:


> We Dutch say that of the German team



And that is what makes football great! **** talking is half the battle!


----------



## drgondog (Sep 26, 2008)

double post


----------



## Soren (Sep 26, 2008)

I can freaking believe I forgot to mention Ferrari, Lamborghini, Pagani Zonda Alfa Romeo when thinking about Italy!


----------



## Soren (Sep 26, 2008)

drgondog said:


> I love Finland, Denmark and Ireland also for different reasons but Ireland most for Irish Wolfhound breed




Ever been in Denmark Bill ?


----------



## JugBR (Sep 26, 2008)

at least brazil have a very commom image in all world: rainforrest, beaches, soccer, samba, carnival.

and herr adler forgot amazon(or amazonia) is the same of rainforrest so he mentioned rainforrest twice !

and comiso90 show been more concerned about reality and also mentioned corruption, wich is unfortunely a very great problem.

but i dont know what the hek is a peack bass ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2008)

JugBR said:


> and herr adler forgot amazon(or amazonia) is the same of rainforrest so he mentioned rainforrest twice !



No actually I was talking about the river and the rainforest, two different things. So I did not mention rainforest twice!


----------



## JugBR (Sep 26, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> No actually I was talking about the river and the rainforest, two different things. So I did not mention rainforest twice!



ah allright, so sorry for didnt understand you.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2008)

JugBR said:


> ah allright, so sorry for didnt understand you.



No problem, language barriers suck sometimes.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 26, 2008)

> *I agree most of your summaries - added some thoughts in bold *



Thanks DR, I find your post very enjoyable, actually I think is the best till now in this topic.
Alvear Hotel ? man you were in the top notch in BA 8) 

Your qualifications of Argentine and italian women shows that you know about that bussines.

And by the way you post has been educative in other way...I didnt knew that Pamela Anderson is canadian


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 27, 2008)

CharlesBronson said:


> Thanks DR, I find your post very enjoyable, actually I think is the best till now in this topic.
> Alvear Hotel ? man you were in the top notch in BA 8)
> 
> Your qualifications of Argentine and italian women shows that you know about that bussines.
> ...


I disagree about Italian women they look hot when they are young but then the wheels fall off as they age, I base this on the fact the population of the area I live in has quita a few Italians as a matter of fact Toronto is the largest Italian city outside of Italy


----------



## drgondog (Sep 27, 2008)

CharlesBronson said:


> A exercise of honesty. *I am not looking for any brainy analisis of what the countries actually are*, but what comes to your mind when you think about those, without thinking much.
> 
> *I agree most of your summaries - added some thoughts in bold*
> 
> ...



*New Zealand is a spectacular place to hunt, good people, maybe the prettiest single island country in the world. Reminds me of Alaska in the summer. Lucy Lawless and Xena - reminds me of my wife*

I also love Finland, Denmark and Ireland also for many different reasons but Ireland most for Irish Wolfhound breed...


----------



## drgondog (Sep 27, 2008)

Soren said:


> Ever been in Denmark Bill ?



Yes - I love the country and the people. Most of my baltic travels over the years have been business and I never spent more than a week at a time in Denmark and Sweden and Finland - and never made Norway.

My wife has a lot of probable Dane/Swede roots in her background


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 27, 2008)

I too love the Scandinavian countries. I have been to Denmark and Norway on several occasions. Almost took a job last year in Denmark.

Me and the wife are probably going to fly up to Norway for a weekend this winter.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 28, 2008)

> I disagree about Italian women they look hot when they are young but then the wheels fall off as they age, I base this on the fact the population of the area I live in has quita a few Italians as a matter of fact Toronto is the largest Italian city outside of Italy



You need to see these women in her natural enviroment, I was lucky enough to visit Italy in 1998 and then in 2007 and my god...my head was turning like Linda Blair in "The exorcist". Gorgeous women of every age. 

The argentine women could be considered as the italian in many aspects but of course we have that mix of spanish, gaucho and a little of german added to the equation that make them more interesting than the pure italian females. 8)


----------



## JugBR (Sep 28, 2008)

i think the italian woman is very beatifull and also the italians are more "well dressed" than other people. they are allways in the top of fashin or fine dressed. its a country where you have the best culinaire, beautifull woman and great places to visit. the result ? most of italians are pacifist, they eat well, the live well they f*** well, so why disturb the others ?

viva la italia !


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 28, 2008)

Marcel said:


> Eh, Dunkirk Dutch? No, not that I'm aware of. We of course claim the whole Europe be ours



I know its not Dutch, Marcel. But I can't separate Dunkirk from Dutch complaints that it should be under it's sovereignty. Oh well. Again, just first things that come to mind.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 28, 2008)

Cota1992 said:


> :
> Originally Posted by Cota1992
> Ukraine crazy women you should never marry
> 
> ...



 Same with a guy that works for me.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 28, 2008)

CharlesBronson said:


> And by the way you post has been educative in other way...I didnt knew that Pamela Anderson is canadian



She's not Canadian. She's a slut.


----------



## Watanbe (Oct 2, 2008)

-Argentina Faulklands, Soccer, dirty rugby team

-Brazil ex-Nazis, Soccer, beaches and Favellas of Rio, Aryton Senna

-Chile high mountains, very nice restaurant and staff in New York

-Uruguay don't want to offend but honestly small version of Argentina

-Colombia Drug cartels, cocaine, bannana republic

-Mexico gang violence, border jumping into US, Corona and Sol

-USA Powerful, friendly people, interesting political system, huge economy

-Canada A cold Australia, nice place, Canadian Mounted Police, Gilles and Jacques Villeneuve

-Spain Real Madrid and Barcelona, beautiful summer, place of intriuge

-France Untrustworthy, soft people, great culture, scene of many great battles

-Germany beer culture, great industry, Porsche and sorry but WW2 and WW1

-Austria lovely mountains, would like to know more, similar to Germany

-Sweden blonde girls, neutral ABBA, Getaway in Stockholm, Saab and Volvo

-Italy Racing cars, Ferrari, Maserati, Lamborghini, dirty soccer team, pizza

-England traditional world power, good tough determined people, sensible

-Czech Republic would love to visit, beautiful women, east meets west

-Hungary Hungary uprising, former soviet, place want to learn more about

-Ukranie wheat industry, close affiliation with Russian, tough people

-Russia Soviet Union, Vodka, Oil, Mafia and the battle of Stalingrad

-China rising power, massive economy, interesting government

-Japan economic powerhouse, Toyota, Nissan, Mazda and Honda, unique culture, electronics, Samauri

-Saudi Arabia very wealthy, oil, a lot to learn, untrustworthy

-Lebanon in a tough situation, gangs in Australia, harsh life

-South Africa Wildlife, Racism, Sports, Crime, Boer War

-Israel proud, excellent fighters, military, tough people, tough situation

-Australia. my home, mateship, relaxed, Reliable, will be there when **** hits the fan, rugged and unique

-New Zealand loyal reliable allies, beautiful, brothers in arms, nice people, RUGBY, Chris Cairns


----------



## JugBR (Oct 2, 2008)

why ex-nazis ? once time nazi, you allways a nazi !


----------



## Watanbe (Oct 2, 2008)

true, but ask them and wait for the denial. Your brazilian though, so I dont doubt your have more knowledge than I do.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 2, 2008)

> Originally posted by *JugBR*
> why ex-nazis ? once time nazi, you allways a nazi !



doesn't exactly go for everyone


----------



## Marcel (Oct 3, 2008)

My turn:
-Argentina Evita (Don't cty for me..)

-Brazil Rio with big statue

-Chile Food with brown beans in it

-Uruguay No idea

-Colombia Drugs and guns

-Mexico Mexican food and dogs

-USA Big, bigger biggest

-Canada Nice landscape and a lot of snow

-Spain Eta, bombing, Dutch tourists eating Dutch food, talking to a Dutch speaking Spanish waiter, near a sunny beach

-France Wine, stupid language I still have problems to speak.

-Germany Eins, twei, drei, zaufen

-Austria Desert, few people on huge land

-Sweden expensive

-Italy Bad driving people in cars.

-England nice country, chips with vinegar 

-Czech Republic Pilsner Urquel

-Hungary used to be austria

-Ukranie Tsjernobiel

-Russia Vodka, Czaars

-China bad eating habits, the wall

-Japan strange culture, always saying yes..

-Saudi Arabia not a place I want to visit

-Lebanon civil war for a long time

-South Africa nice, Dutch like language

-Israel good military, long history

-Australia. Skiing, Mountains

-New Zealand Lord of the Rings


----------



## Soren (Oct 3, 2008)

drgondog said:


> Yes - I love the country and the people. Most of my baltic travels over the years have been business and I never spent more than a week at a time in Denmark and Sweden and Finland - and never made Norway.
> 
> My wife has a lot of probable Dane/Swede roots in her background



You should really take the time for a pure relaxation sightseeing week or two in Denmark. It's a small country but it has got a very rich history.

Definitely worth a holiday.


----------



## JugBR (Oct 3, 2008)

Watanbe said:


> true, but *ask them and wait for the denial*. Your brazilian though, so I dont doubt your have more knowledge than I do.



yes, its true, werner von braun is a good example of this theory !


----------



## muller (Oct 4, 2008)

It's not on the list, so I'd like to know what comes to mind when you think of Ireland?

And btw, the team that crashed in the Andes were a Uruguayan college rugby team. No soccer players would have survived that!


----------



## JugBR (Oct 4, 2008)

irelan ? guiness, celtic culture, rock, traditions...


----------



## muller (Oct 4, 2008)

Rock?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 4, 2008)

muller said:


> Rock?



Ireland produced some great music talent:

Van Morrison, Thin Lizzy, U2, etc...


----------



## JugBR (Oct 4, 2008)

thats true !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 5, 2008)

Ireland - Guiness, Red Hair, N. Ireland and the IRA, Kilkenny, Murpheys Irish Red, Pale Women with Red hair and sexy accents.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Oct 5, 2008)

In funny that our usually innofensive ( dont go to favelas) tanned party lover neighbours from the northeast ( Brazil) is so related with nazis by a niederlander, specially when you had some fellows like this one back in th 1930s and 1940s.







This topic is becoming one of the most educatives. 

By the way:

Ireland: admiral Brown.


----------



## muller (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned rain, rain and even more rain!  

Admiral Brown is relatively unknown in Ireland, I believe every town in Argentina has a street named after him!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 5, 2008)

I like rain but not with rain and then more rain


----------



## CharlesBronson (Oct 5, 2008)

> Admiral Brown is relatively unknown in Ireland, I believe every town in Argentina has a street named after him!



More or less so, the heavy cruiser in my signature was also named after him.


----------



## JugBR (Oct 6, 2008)

isnt that a funny combination ? carnival and nazis ? a nazi carnival ?

about favelados of rio and/or villeros of buenos aires, the true is they are the real self-made man, we should send them to teach americans how to live with $100 a month. i gess they will need in a closer future !

can you imagine a corralito in washington ? its close to happen...

first a corralito then a cazarolazo.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Oct 6, 2008)

Absolutely nobody can lives with 100 dollars a month, that is why there is so much crime in the favelas, the people is looking for "other means of support".



> can you imagine a corralito in washington ?



I cant, I didnt imagine a 700,000,000,000 rescue for banks also but still happen.


----------



## JugBR (Oct 6, 2008)

CharlesBronson said:


> Absolutely nobody can lives with 100 dollars a month, that is why there is so much crime in the favelas, the people is looking for "other means of support".



are you sure nobody can live with $100 ? theres people in the world who lives with less than $50 cb and who cares ? and theres others who receives a gift of 700.000.000.000 as help !

thats a f* means of support or what ?


----------



## CharlesBronson (Oct 6, 2008)

The prices of food in Brazil are higher than here so that is why I said so.
And yes I am sure that in Brazil nobody could live with only 100 dollars.



> theres people in the world who lives with less than $50 cb and who cares ? and theres others who receives a gift of 700.000.000.000 as help !



Unfair but that is the world.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 6, 2008)

CharlesBronson said:


> In funny that our usually innofensive ( dont go to favelas) tanned party lover neighbours from the northeast ( Brazil) is so related with nazis *by a niederlander*, specially when you had some fellows like this one back in th 1930s and 1940s.


Hmm, I thought that was an Australian, not me


----------



## JugBR (Oct 6, 2008)

i didnt know what means niederlander. now i know !


----------



## Marcel (Oct 6, 2008)

It's German for Dutchman  I believe the one in Charles' pic is Mussert, the leader of our small Nazi party in the '30ies.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes, reading again it was the other guy, sorry about it.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 7, 2008)

No problem, Charles


----------



## JugBR (Oct 11, 2008)

what do you think about palestinians ?


----------



## Pisis (Oct 11, 2008)

>


LOL, at first I thought it's Churchill. 



> what do you think about palestinians ?


They have a though situation not having their own state. But I do not agree with the general Palestinian approach how to solve the Israeli-Palestinian conflict - with violence and terrorism against civilians.

*Palestine* - _Terrorism, Gaza, Rammalah, Arafat, Abu Mazen, Hashish, Keffiyeh, Kalashnikovs and Hookah_


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 11, 2008)

JugBR said:


> what do you think about palestinians ?


screwed with no lube


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 11, 2008)

Terrorists, cannot be appeased, waste of time to negotiate with, they worship death


----------



## JugBR (Oct 20, 2008)

very nazi opinion !


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 14, 2021)

CharlesBronson said:


> A exercise of honesty. *I am not looking for any brainy analisis of what the countries actually are*, but what comes to your mind when you think about those, without thinking much.
> 
> 
> My list is:
> ...



1- Silver, Epic battle of Islas Malvinas, Football, Their flag is nice!
2- Amazon Rain Forest, Football, The statue of Jesus Christ!
3- Sorry, IDK anything about this country.
4- same as above.
5- same as above.
6- Football
7- why do they use "state" instead of "Province"? , Birthplace of many [modern] things , lots of Nobel and other international prizes winners , It is said that taxation is too high! , Lots of Iranian leaving in Texas and other big cities [ or States? IDK.] , good wrestlers! 
8- Nothing special at moment.
9- Kicked Muslims out of Europa. The Spanish language, music and dances!!! some separatist movements! 
10- weirdest and hardest language of world, IMO! , nothing else at moment.
11- 2nd to above! but not in "hard" part. 
12- Sorry, IDK anything about this country.
13- Nobel prize! , Dynamite! , lots of Iron mines
14- Colosseum, Roman Empire , Latin language , 

 pops-paolo
, BCS [Brigata Corazata Sepeciale] , San Marino and Vatican city micro-nations 
15- TEA! , London Tower , The Eye of London , Stonehenge , Politics , Iran's embassy siege , many streamers! [mostly ESO and GW2] , plan to learn British Accent! 
16- Cheapest beer in the world as themselves claim it! , The Brno city and its gun factory, lots of cool castles! 
17- legösszetettebbszóhosszúságvilágrekorddöntéskényszerneurózistünetegyüttesmegnyilvá-nulásfejleszthetőségvizsgálataitokként
18- Pripyat , making money from modernizing old soviet era military equipment 
19- Hackers , Crackers , good programmers , Mafia , Russo - Persian wars of 1800's 
20- make Copy-Paste of other things!!! , low quality and cheap products , almost 25% of total pop. 
21- TBH, IDK anything about Japan & Japanese! 
22- birthplace of Islam! , nothing good [PPoV].
23- Terrorists Supported by Iran's pan Islamist regime , nothing good [PPoV].
24- Sorry, IDK anything about this country.
25- Rightful owners of land!
26- Sorry, IDK anything about this country.
27- Same as above.


----------



## swampyankee (Jun 14, 2021)

-Argentina
Long history of bad government. Military too powerful in domestic politics. 

-Brazil
Long history of bad government. Current president is an idiot.


-Chile

Still recovering from a long, murderous dictatorship. Seems to be doing better than many South American countries. Atacama Desert is a great place for astronomical observatories.

-Uruguay

Don't know enough to even comment out of ignorance.

-Colombia

Still recovering from FARC, narco-terror, and the resulting damage to the police, courts, etc.

-Mexico

Trying hard to be a modern country, but badly corrupt police forces make that difficult

-USA

Politics are more volatile than since the 1850s. Voter suppression is returning in the form of "reforms" to correct non-existent fraud. Violent extremists are _finally_ being recognized as a threat to democracy, but also have support among significant parts of one mainstream party.

-Canada

Lovely country peaceably coming to grips with its past internal unpleasantness, such as maltreatment of First Nations, but largely accepting of a large linguistic minority in many provinces.

-Spain

Mostly sorted from the terror of the Franco regime. Reaction to Catalan independence movement seems a bit harsh, but that movement is probably because of Franco (as was the Basque terrorism).

-France

Still scarred from WW1 and WW2. Better than its (largely American) detractors claim.

-Germany

Probably got over its loss in WW2 better than Japan, and certainly more willing to accept that massive war crimes were committed by its people, in its name.

-Austria

Expensive and good pastry.

-Sweden

I know an American expat who lives in Sweden, with her husband and family. Overall, a great place to live.

-Italy

I know somebody who works for an Italian company, which is run by officious, inefficient, and arrogant misogynists. On the other hand, practice with organized crime and the red brigades probably made their security services good at dealing with terrorism

-England

Not really the center of the universe, but seems to think it is.

-Czech Republic

Renamed Czechia. Surprisingly separated from Slovakia with no bloodshed. 

-Hungary

One of the countries in Europe which doesn't speak an Indo-European language (the other is Finland)

-Ukranie

Flat. 

-Russia

Managed to move from autocracy to communism to quasi-autocracy with a small attempt at democracy.

-China

Showing that capitalism and dictatorship mix quite well, thank you. China, Inc. is the world's largest business enterprise.

-Japan

Recovering from its bubble. Still not willing to accept responsibility for its war crimes during WW2. 

-Saudi Arabia

Theocracy in all but name. 

-Lebanon

It's there, again, but Beirut will never again be the Paris of the Middle East.

-South Africa

Seems to have gotten over apartheid. Now, it needs to get its crime under control. They should have had enough time to rebuild their police force to deal with crime, not just political dissidents.

-Israel

Intransigent leadership is not helping. Rabin, where are you?

-Australia.

Big, dry. According to my brother (who visited multiple times when he was in the USAF) full of gearheads. Probably one of the dominantly Christian-dominated countries which doesn't want anything to do with the Easter Bunny.

-New Zealand.

Beautiful, small, and possibly the most civilized country on Earth.


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 14, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> 1- Silver, Epic battle of Islas Malvinas, Football, Their flag is nice!
> 2- Amazon Rain Forest, Football, The statue of Jesus Christ!
> 3- Sorry, IDK anything about this country.
> 4- same as above.
> ...


I believe they are called states instead of provinces because the United Colonies individually thought of themselves as 12 independent nations that joined together. The 13th came along later.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 14, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> why do they use "state" instead of "Province"?


Before the United States won it's independence from Britain, it was an assortment of European Colonies (Britain, Spain, France, Netherlands, etc.).
The newly formed Continental government drafted a framework that allowed each defined "state" to join the Union as a constitutional "sovereign".
What this means, is that each state's Govornor is the leader of their state and can conduct that state's affairs without Federal approval (within reason), the Federal government oversees the well being and protection of all states in the Union.
Each state has it's own Senate, which are elected by it's citizens, who also elect represantives that represent that state in the Federal Senate.
It might also be fun to know that there were several states that were former sovereign nations:
Republic of Vermont
Republic of Texas
Kingdom of Hawaii
Republic of California
When they applied for statehood, their constitutions were incorporated into their statehood charters.

This is just a brief overview to give an idea of how things are set up.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Jun 14, 2021)

England knows it is part of the UK and has been since 1707.


----------



## tomo pauk (Jun 14, 2021)

CharlesBronson said:


> A exercise of honesty. *I am not looking for any brainy analisis of what the countries actually are*, but what comes to your mind when you think about those, without thinking much.



-Argentina

Football, Maradona, Messi, very tough and unfortunate for the last 40-50 years; a lot of expatriate Croatians there; 1st international football match vs. Croatia; we've used Argentinian weapons (rifles, howitzers) when it mattered back in the 1990s - thank you; brave & capable military pilots

-Brazil

Beautiful country that is badly governed, Pele, football, Ronaldhino

-Chile

Again a lot of ex-Croats there, seems the country has on of better economies as far as L. America goes

-Uruguay

Probably a quiet place, a place of the Battle of River Plata

-Colombia

Drugs, cartels, rebels - not a place to me

-Mexico

It is slowly becoming the second Colombia

-USA

Invented aircraft and internet, gotten the proper job for Nikola Tesla, once upon the time a symbol of freedom and affluence, nowadays too often 'either you are with us or against us' mentality can be read; health care and schools availability too much depend on how much of money one has; American football, basketball, Dream Team, F-14, Lockheed, P-51, baseball, guns & ammo, Neil Armstrong, Metallica, Megadeth

-Canada

Still a fine place to live, unless one hates low temperatures; hockey

-Spain

Move away from tourist-high places and you're golden

-France

As above; Mirage; TGV, Napoleon

-Germany

A great country, that unfortunately miscalculated twice in the 20th century; BMW, Mercedes Benz, Bosch, Focke Wulf, Tiger

-Austria

A very good place to live

-Sweden

As Austria; Viggen

-Italy

A lovely country that I've never been to; Ferrari, Alfa Romeo 8C

-England

Iron 'effin Maiden; Winston Churchill (just those two make it great); Rolls Royce, Sir Stanley Hooker, Dowding, Nelson, Wellington

-Czech Republic

Nicest people in Europe. Definitely (I meet them almost daily). Skoda.

-Hungary

Also nice people. Good looking women.

-Ukraine

Flat land. Kharkov tank works. Nation is betwen the rock and the hard place today

-Rusia

Too much of potential, too many times as if they wanted to burn it all together. MiG-31, Su-27.

-China

Premier country in the world, both in good and bad terms.

-Japan

Very, very nice people. Subaru, Honda, Nakajima, Mitsubishi, Toyota, Sony

-Saudi Arabia

Indeed, a theocracy.

-Lebanon

A very unfortunate country.

-South afrika

It will take a lot for them to live up to the potentials.

-Israel

Not to be take lightly. Merkava.

-Australia.

Big country, a democracy, again a lot of Croats there.

-New Zealand.

Probably one of best places to live - climate of Dalmatia, standard of Germany?

Reactions: Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 14, 2021)

Necothreads again...lol

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 14, 2021)

I’m glad they’re being resurrected. Some interesting stuff and similar topics coming back. Fastmongrel beat me to aviation myths by a few years. Who knew?


----------



## fastmongrel (Jun 14, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Fastmongrel beat me to aviation myths by few years. Who knew?



I am waiting for my royalties 🤣

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 14, 2021)

It’s in the mail.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Jun 14, 2021)

tomo pauk
The Czechs just donated a new word to the English language Schickener:- a goal scored from the half way line against Scotland, comedy gold.
Scotland 0-2 Czech Republic - Euro 2020: Patrik Schick downs Scots with long-range stunner | Daily Mail Online

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pops-paolo (Jun 16, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> 1- Silver, Epic battle of Islas Malvinas, Football, Their flag is nice!
> 2- Amazon Rain Forest, Football, The statue of Jesus Christ!
> 3- Sorry, IDK anything about this country.
> 4- same as above.
> ...


ayee i seem important at least in someones life (I'm joking)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pops-paolo (Jun 16, 2021)

CharlesBronson said:


> A exercise of honesty. *I am not looking for any brainy analisis of what the countries actually are*, but what comes to your mind when you think about those, without thinking much.
> 
> 
> My list is:
> ...


Argentia: Europe in South America

Brazil: My aunt's birthplace, 2-year-olds with glock 19s waiting to rob you after you say a word in English

Chile: Longest country ever

Uruguay: Some Uruguayan bit into an Italian soccer players shoulder not cool bro

Paraguay: Uruguay but with paratroopers?

Colombia: Drugs, Dictators

Mexico: Build the wall

USA: America is home to every type of person--from white trash to emo 12-year-olds

Canada: Make sure to the whole world that they are socially better then America

Spain: you thought Italy had a declining population?? Spain has half of italys population in a larger country

France: Think they are better than Italians until they realize Napoleon was Italian

Germany: Goose step and are much nicer than they were 75 years ago

Austria: DUMB DUMB country tried to beat us in ww1 (failed) and the birthplace of Hitler not much to be proud of

England: bad food but great society, while others rose and fell Britain constantly was one of the most powerful countries since the middle ages. Impresive. 

Czech Republic: Slavic Germans and good at making stuff for a small Slavic nation

Hungary: Asian Europeans and speak the same language as Finland

Swedeen: Vikings, Northern Crusades, Recently very liberal

Ukraine: Should own crimiea

Russia: Father Slav

China: The dream to be unified has come true after 3,000 years except they are communist and cultural revolution was bad

Japan: Haven't done anything in history until ww2 but have their own unique history plus worse war crimes then Germany

Saudi Arabia: Muslims and oil

Lebanon: Levant area that's all I know(I'm sure)

South Africa: Apartied and like a third of the county has AIDS

Israel: should not own Palestine

Australia: BEST ACCENT


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Jun 16, 2021)

pops-paolo said:


> Spain: you thought Italy had a declining population?? Spain has half of italys population in a larger country


If you find somewhere that has the internet you can google Spain and Italy's populations Spain 47.3 million Italy 60 million Neither are declining but stable.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 16, 2021)

Having lived overseas for bit of my life, I'm loathe to characterize any country with my own preconceptions. I'd rather just hear from people there if I can't go there -- a major reason why I enjoyed the recent Mig-23 thread.

Drawing from my own experiences, I just think people are people wherever you are, and one does find all of the assortment in any country you can name.

Full disclosure: I've lived four years in Iran, most of one year each in Spain and Saudi Arabia, and a month in New Mexico, which counts in my book.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pops-paolo (Jun 16, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


>


uh oh


----------



## pops-paolo (Jun 16, 2021)

pbehn said:


> If you find somewhere that has the internet you can google Spain and Italy's populations Spain 47.3 million Italy 60 million Neither are declining but stable.


my bad I meant birth rate miss communication


----------



## pbehn (Jun 17, 2021)

pops-paolo said:


> my bad I meant birth rate miss communication


2020 Spain birth rate 8.4 per thousand Italy 7.2 per thousand


----------



## pops-paolo (Jun 17, 2021)

pbehn said:


> 2020 Spain birth rate 8.4 per thousand Italy 7.2 per thousand


I meant you thought Italy had a declining birth rate?
italy has a greater population then spain even though spain is bigger
and has a close population to france


----------



## pbehn (Jun 17, 2021)

pops-paolo said:


> I meant you thought Italy had a declining birth rate?
> italy has a greater population then spain even though spain is bigger
> and has a close population to france


Try that out with states in USA? Why do you have fewer people in Death Valley than Virginia, doesnt make sense?


----------



## space dodo (Jun 17, 2021)

me: crying after seeing everyone spelling south africa wrong and posting nothing positive about it.


----------



## pbehn (Jun 17, 2021)

space dodo said:


> me: crying after seeing everyone spelling south africa wrong and posting nothing positive about it.


Isnt it grey-green and greasy, all set about with fever trees?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## space dodo (Jun 17, 2021)

pbehn said:


> Isnt it grey-green and greasy, all set about with fever trees?


_tis but a steriotype _

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Jun 17, 2021)

space dodo said:


> _tis but a steriotype _


Its a childrens story I was read to by my teacher at the age of six. All elephants got trunks on the banks of the Limpopo river (internet fact).









"The Elephant's Child" | Just So Stories | Rudyard Kipling | Lit2Go ETC






etc.usf.edu


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 17, 2021)

.


pbehn said:


> Its a childrens story I was read to by my teacher at the age of six. All elephants got trunks on the banks of the Limpopo river (internet fact).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FACT!


----------



## space dodo (Jun 17, 2021)

ahhh the just so stories


----------



## space dodo (Jun 17, 2021)

ja, but we have many different types of terrains- that one is most commonly attributed to south afrca

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Jun 17, 2021)

space dodo said:


> ja, but we have many different types of terrains- that one is most commonly attributed to south afrca


A lot of people I knew worked in South Africa, I thought "The Limpopo River" was invented by Kipling for years.


----------



## pbehn (Jun 17, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> .
> 
> FACT!


Internet facts have replaced "Just So" stories for reliable information.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 17, 2021)

pbehn said:


> Try that out with states in USA? Why do you have fewer people in Death Valley than Virginia, doesnt make sense?


That could also be because folks in Virginia are friendly while the folks in Death Valley are perpetually angry and very unwelcoming to strangers


----------



## pbehn (Jun 17, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> That could also be because folks in Virginia are friendly while the folks in Death Valley are perpetually angry and very unwelcoming to strangers


Probably is, theories about fertile land, water supply and habitability are given too much credence.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## space dodo (Jun 17, 2021)

any of you watch us win the rugby world cup in 2019?


----------



## pbehn (Jun 17, 2021)

space dodo said:


> any of you watch us win the rugby world cup in 2019?


Of course, I love Rugby and Cricket as well as football.


----------



## space dodo (Jun 17, 2021)

i take it youre not american

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Jun 17, 2021)

space dodo said:


> i take it youre not american


No, I'm from Teesside, North East England. I saw the previous win too, 1995 against the All Blacks, epic game.


----------



## space dodo (Jun 17, 2021)

we thought we were going to lose because you guys beat the kiwis and the kiwis beat us


----------



## space dodo (Jun 17, 2021)

pbehn said:


> No, I'm from Teesside, North East England. I saw the previous win too, 1995 against the All Blacks, epic game.


_that conversion..._

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Jun 17, 2021)

space dodo said:


> we thought we were going to lose because you guys beat the kiwis and the kiwis beat us


Sport doesnt work like that sometimes, beating the All Blacks took too much out of the England team.


----------



## pops-paolo (Jun 17, 2021)

pbehn said:


> Try that out with states in USA? Why do you have fewer people in Death Valley than Virginia, doesnt make sense?


bro because spain is a major country


----------



## pbehn (Jun 17, 2021)

pops-paolo said:


> bro because spain is a major country


Being a "major country" doesnt mean you can live in a desert with no water, it was 25 million in 1950.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 17, 2021)

pbehn said:


> Being a "major country" doesnt mean you can live in a desert with no water, it was 25 million in 1950.


Yeah bro...


----------



## pbehn (Jun 17, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Yeah bro...


Nations are like containers, the only difference is their size, internet fact #3 for today.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 17, 2021)

space dodo said:


> me: crying after seeing everyone spelling south africa wrong and posting nothing positive about it.



Tbh, I really don't know anything about South Africa!


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 17, 2021)

Well, if spelling is important, capitalize the s in South Africa and capitalize the a in South Africa.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 17, 2021)

The first a in Africa.


----------



## pbehn (Jun 17, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Tbh, I really don't know anything about South Africa!


None of the countries I went to were anything like what I "knew" about them before going.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jun 19, 2021)

Ik weet dat ze Nederlands praten in Zuid Afrika


----------



## space dodo (Jun 19, 2021)

nee, ons praat afrikaans


----------



## Marcel (Jun 19, 2021)

space dodo said:


> nee, ons praat afrikaans


Dat lijkt toch wel veel op Nederlands hoor.


----------



## space dodo (Jun 19, 2021)

its based on dutch. similar but not similar


----------



## Marcel (Jun 19, 2021)

space dodo said:


> its based on dutch. similar but not similar


The words are mostly the same, but we use them slightly differently. In Dutch, ons =us. We would use “wij” in stead of “ons” in that sentence.


----------

